# African Dwarf Frogs



## Jolly Mon (Mar 6, 2006)

I just bought three African Dwarf frogs to replace 4 fish I had to get rid of because of incompatabililty. Any advice on their care or antics?


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

the only advice i can give you since i have never owned or cared for one is do your reasearch and ask questions like these BEFORE you purchase any species.. trust me, i have learned this the hard way (diving in) it only leads to headaches, stress and confusion...not to mention what it does to the fish lol.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I have one that my dad bought me for no reason So now im stuck with it and I think that if you cant get any lives foods then get some sinkings foods. They also like to have some of their own kind.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I have the larger clawed frog species - Im not real sure if they are cared for in the same way or not. this site can tell you quite a bit about them.. 

My Pet Frog


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

What size tank and what are the other fish in the tank?
ADFs like their own kind for company, but there are some fish that can work out well. Clown plecos, otos, amano shrimp, possibly bamboo shrimp if the tank is large enough. I have my 6 ADFs in a 15 gal with 2 clown plecos and a couple of apple snails. I have to replace 90% of the water weekly because they all poop way too much. But they get along well. ADFs like a slow current and a pond-like setting. Their favorite food is frozen bloodworms. Mine also eat frog bites for aquatic frogs, live Grindal worms and they will eat frozen adult brine shrimp and mosquito larvae but less enthusiastic. Problem with these guys is that they are slow eaters. With a lot of fish in the tank they may not get their share of the food. Make sure you put in on the gravel and right in front of them.


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

I have an ADF and he likes to eat freeze dried bloodworms. They don't see very well and can swim into things on accident so give them free space, they also like to rest on/against plants. They shed so don't freak out when you see a loose, cloudy film coming off them. Mostly they just hang out, sometimes swimming around. I heard you have to be careful not to overfeed as they will eat to death! Also when feeding bloodworms you might want to break them up (just crush with your fingers) since the pieces can be a bit large for these tiny frogs.


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

I am planning on getting one, I am cycling the tank now, I found out about them from a post i made, hope it helps 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9471
you might find some useful info from the replys I recived, We got pretty off the topic! I found some good sites just by a yahoo search like old salt said ..


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Mine eats whatever falls to the bottom and isn`t eaten by the fish. They`re very easy to keep no special care is needed in a community tank.


----------

